# verse



## airosa

Muy buenas noches para todos.

Me atacó una duda. Cómo traducir correctamente al portugués el verbo "verse" en las siguientes oraciones:

No creo que tenga 30 años, se ve mucho mayor.
(Não acredito que tenha 30 anos, ...... muito maior.) 

Julia ya no se ve tan bien como antes.
(Julia já não ....tão bem (bom) como antes.) 

Agradezco su ayuda de antemano.


----------



## olivinha

Hola, Airosa.
Puedes utilizar el verbo _aparentar_:
_Não acredito que tenha 30 anos, aparenta muito mais._
o aún
_Não acredito que tenha 30 anos, parece que tem muito mais._

Por cierto, en portugués no utilizamos _maior_ para edad (como _mayor_ en español), decimos _mais velho, com mais idade, etc._


----------



## Vanda

Bem, existem algumas opções:

_No creo que tenga 30 años, se *ve *mucho mayor.
Não acredito que tenha 30 anos, parece ser muito mais maior velho._

O verbo ver (no espanhol) acima tem a conotação de se enxergar/se perceber/se achar???? 

J_ulia ya no se ve tan bien como antes.
Julia já não se vê tão bem como antes_. (No sentido de que se achava melhor anteriormente)

edit: Vi que a Olivinha já matou a charada! Muito bem!


----------



## curlyboy20

Aproveitando este tópico, como se diria "Te ves muy linda."? Seria, *Você se vê muito linda? *ou simplesmente, *"Você está linda."?*


----------



## airosa

Obrigadinha.

É que encontrei muito poucos exemplos com "ver-se" (neste contexto) na rede e nenhum no sites de Portugal. Dai vem a minha dúvida.


----------



## Outsider

curlyboy20 said:


> Aproveitando este tópico, como se diria "Te ves muy linda."?


Pode explicar o sentido dessa expressão, por favor?


----------



## curlyboy20

Posso sim  Digamos que vou ir a uma festa com uma amiga. Eu visto um paletó e calça elegante e a minha amiga está vestindo um vestido que a faz ver muito bonita. Então eu quero elogiar ela dizendo "Te ves bonita" ou "You look beautiful".


----------



## Outsider

Obrigado. Em português, só me ocorre "Estás muito bonita".


----------



## curlyboy20

Então, nesse caso não se usa o verbo "ver" como se usa em inglês e em espanhol?


----------



## airosa

Y la pregunta ¿cómo me veo? (en la foto, con peinado nuevo) no puede ser traducida al portugués "como me vejo?" 
Entiendo que mi pregunta es casi igual a la de Curlyboy20, pero cuál será la respuesta en este caso? Cómo decirlo en portugués? Estou bonita?


----------



## Vanda

curlyboy20 said:


> Então, nesse caso não se usa o verbo "ver" como se usa em inglês e em espanhol?



Estou aqui matutando para lembrar algo relacionado... 



airosa said:


> Y la pregunta ¿cómo me veo? (en la foto, con peinado nuevo) no puede ser traducida al portugués "como me vejo?"
> Entiendo que mi pregunta es casi igual a la de Curlyboy20, pero cuál será la respuesta en este caso? Cómo decirlo en portugués? Estou bonita?



Eu até poderia dizer "me vejo bonita", mas num texto literário em que estivesse me descrevendo. Fora isso diria: me sinto bonita/me acho bonita/até que estou bonita...


----------



## olivinha

airosa said:


> Y la pregunta ¿cómo me veo? (en la foto, con peinado nuevo) no puede ser traducida al portugués "como me vejo?"
> Entiendo que mi pregunta es casi igual a la de Curlyboy20, pero cuál será la respuesta en este caso? Cómo decirlo en portugués? Estou bonita?


 
A pergunta_ como me vejo?_ para mim não soa muito idiomática. Talvez _ficou bom?_ ou _ficou bom/bem em mim?_ ou ainda _estou legal assim?_

_¿cómo me veo? (en la foto, con peinado nuevo)._
A esta frase, sugiro:
_Fiquei bem com este penteado?_
Informal:
_Fiquei legal assim com esse penteado (ou vestido, ou maquiagem, ou sapatos, etc.)_
ou mais informal:
_Ficou legal em mim esse penteado (ou vestido, ou maquiagem, ou sapatos, etc.)_


----------



## olivinha

curlyboy20 said:


> Aproveitando este tópico, como se diria "Te ves muy linda."? Seria, *Você se vê muito linda? *ou simplesmente, *"Você está linda."?*


Hey, Curly
Você está linda. 
ou 
Você ficou/fica linda (com essa roupa, por exemplo).

Eu jamais diria: Você se vê muito linda.


----------



## Mangato

olivinha said:


> Hey, Curly
> Você está linda.
> ou
> Você ficou/fica linda (com essa roupa, por exemplo).
> 
> Eu jamais diria: Você se vê muito linda.


 
Olivinha. Quando a gente se olha no espelho como se vê?
Esta manhã me vi horrivel, fica esquisito?

Obrigado


----------



## olivinha

Mangato said:


> Olivinha. Quando a gente se olha no espelho como se vê?
> Esta manhã me vi horrivel, fica esquisito? *Não, acho que neste caso, tudo bem. *
> 
> Obrigado


Bo día, Mangato.
Agora você me pegou. Acho que nesse caso sim, ainda sim talvez diria:
_Esta manhã quando me olhei no espelho, me achei horrível._

Como às vezes o portuñol me fala mais alto o), vamos ver o que dizem os outros.


----------



## Mangato

olivinha said:


> Bo día, Mangato.
> Agora você me pegou. Acho que nesse caso sim, ainda sim talvez diria:
> _Esta manhã quando me olhei no espelho, me achei horrível._
> 
> Como às vezes o portuñol me fala mais alto o), vamos ver o que dizem os outros.


 

Ai, Oli. Que bou dizer eu, que falo _galportuñol_ muito bom

Obrigado e que tenhas un ótimo final de semana


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Olivinha. Quando a gente se olha no espelho como se vê?
> Esta manhã me vi horrivel, fica esquisito?
> 
> Obrigado


 
Esquisito talvez não, Mangato, mas é incomum. Quando nos olhamos ao espelho dizemos _'ver-se ao espelho'__._ Mas, tal como a Olivinha disse, o resultado dessa observação, talvez por ser uma avaliação, uma opinião, é _'achar-se': 'achei-me bonito, achei-me feio, achei-me com boa-cara, achei-me com má cara'. _
É difícil explicar isto, mesmo para um português, mas tenho a impressão de que, em regra, quando o '_ver_' implica observação visual o resultado é _'achar-se_'. Já quando significa a ideia, a opinião que se tem em relação a alguém, então '_ver_' já ocorre com bastante frequência: _'Viam em F... a salvação da Pátria_', _'Via-se como o produto duma sociedade sem horizontes..._'.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Esquisito talvez não, Mangato, mas é incomum. Quando nos olhamos ao espelho dizemos _'ver-se ao espelho'__._ Mas, tal como a Olivinha disse, o resultado dessa observação, talvez por ser uma avaliação, uma opinião, é _'achar-se': 'achei-me bonito, achei-me feio, achei-me com boa-cara, achei-me com má cara'. _
> É difícil explicar isto, mesmo para um português, mas tenho a impressão de que, em regra, quando o '_ver_' implica observação visual o resultado é _'achar-se_'. Já quando significa a ideia, a opinião que se tem em relação a alguém, então '_ver_' já ocorre com bastante frequência: _'Viam em F... a salvação da Pátria_', _'Via-se como o produto duma sociedade sem horizontes..._'.


 
Entendi,  é quando ver tem uma significação proxima a sentir.  Muito obrigado


----------



## Outsider

airosa said:


> Y la pregunta ¿cómo me veo? (en la foto, con peinado nuevo) no puede ser traducida al portugués "como me vejo?"
> Entiendo que mi pregunta es casi igual a la de Curlyboy20, pero cuál será la respuesta en este caso? Cómo decirlo en portugués? Estou bonita?


Por aquilo que entendi, da descrição que deram:

_¿Cómo me veo?_ = Como estou? / Que tal estou? / Que tal pareço? / Como me vejo?

_Te ves bonita._ = Estás bonita. / Vês-te bonita.


----------

